# Flies for Rockport



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm going to give flyfishing a try and am curious what flies would be good to try.

This will be my first attempt using this method. I would think Takle Town would 

have a few in stock. Thanks in advance for any advice.

Bob


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't know what Tackle Town carries, but if I had to pick just a few flies they would be:


VIP Popper (any color), or small foam or hard body popper (I like copper color but doubt it matters much). "Small" means about the size of your little finger nail.
Spoon fly: Dupre or Horbey. They're both great. The Horbey version is a bit smaller and lighter.
Clouser minnow: size 4 or 2, chartreuse and white or tan and white. Get some with bead chain eyes and some with lead for deeper water. You can substitute any lightly weighted shrimpy fly.
I've only seen the VIP Popper and spoon flies in one size. If the reds won't eat one of these flies, either they're not eating at all or you're not getting the fly in front of them.

Bruce


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Those are words of wisdom from BruceJ. Chart/white clouser will catch anything that swims down here.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks guys Mike at Tackle Town turned me on to a couple that should work. They have a pretty good selection of flies and material to make em.
Tight Knot


----------

